
Is there a genuine placebo effect in acute depression treatments? - DanBC
https://ebm.bmj.com/content/early/2019/04/11/bmjebm-2019-111161
======
DanBC
The full title is "Is there a genuine placebo effect in acute depression
treatments? A reassessment of regression to the mean and spontaneous
remission".

